

Prince: the internet's completely over - tshtf
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/7874307/Prince-the-internets-completely-over.html

======
scotty79
> His new album is his 27th release and may be distributed via Warner Brothers
> in the US – but there will be no downloads available in the world.

No legal downloads.

------
zalew
The guy who declared wars with every website, even if there was no music but
just photoshopped photos of him. Can't wait when he decides to fight /b/

